
Omniscient JavaScript Debugging in Pernosco - db48x
https://robert.ocallahan.org/2020/05/omniscient-js-debugging-in-pernosco.html
======
db48x
This is really exciting; I wonder if nodejs works too?

~~~
roca
It does. We actually started with NodeJS because a simple NodeJS testcase is
much smaller than Chromium :-).

~~~
db48x
Score!

